# Fitbit HR wearers who are TTC...*UPDATE* detected preg from 1dpo!



## live_in_hope

*UPDATE*
30th Dec-13dpo-bfp @11dpo.

So it turned out my suspicions were correct! Why dont people use these to detect pregnancy! :shrug: it went up at ov and stayed up, unlike every other month where it went down and stayed down on my non preg cycles!



hi there! :wave:

I wasnt entirely sure where to post this, but figured there was more a chance of finding fitbit wearers here :thumbup:

Afew months ago I treated myself to a fitbit HR and I joned slimming world. I wanted to lose 2 stone and I have nearly done it (yay). We have been ttc since sept after hubbys vasectomy reversal redo. I am on my 3rd cycle and currently 4dpo.... I have noticed today that my resting heart rate this past few days is the highest it has ever been since wearing it. I am off work as we have finished for xmas, have been doing nothing strenuous or different to any other day at home...... Could it be a very early indication that my body is 'working' harder at the moment? I guess whenpregnanct your body is pumping more blood to certain areas..... Am I grasping at straws here? My chart (in sig) is also extremely high for this early on in my tww?
Just wondered if anybody else with the fitnit hr noticed a difference in their resting heart rate during their tww??

Thank you for your time xxxx

Picture shows the increase in my resting hr since ov, before this week, the highest it had been had been 62 and that was a one off....average I guess would be about 59/60bpm....


----------



## live_in_hope

bump xx


----------



## live_in_hope

anybody? :shrug: xx


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I have a Flex, but my blood pressure monitor tracks my heart rate too and it has gone up a little bit with pregnancy. You've got all that extra blood and stuff pumping thru your body, so it makes sense that your heart has to work a little harder! Good luck :flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you so much for your reply.... This is the screen schots of my resting heart rate...ive had it for just over 3months, and this is my 3rdcycle using it and until this week my HR hasnt been over 62bpm.... But since ov.....up up up! Last cycle it went up on ov day then down again.... So interesting, cant wait to see if its related, theres certainly not other reason as to why it could be higher, not doing anything else any different?


----------



## Tink_

Funny enough it's one of the first things I noticed when pregnant! It didn't click until about a week after but I noticed how my heart was much faster on the monitor and then had a BFP. 

I hope it's the same for you :) xx


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh really! Very interesting! Im 9dpo at the mo, not really feeling anything to be hinest, but will test tomorrow xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

got my bfp today at 11dpo and my heart rate went up again! So as it went up at 1dpo, that surely has to be the best way to know if you conceived at ovulation, it was very noticeable! :thumbup: xx


----------



## threebirds

Congratulations :) your chart looked great and delighted for you


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you hunny! :hugs: xx


----------

